# Trying to trade Thomas,Navarro



## One on One

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...ackage-Thomas-in-deal-for-Navar?urn=nba,38877

Grunfeld looks determined to ship Etan out.


----------



## Wolfman_Jack

I wouldn't mind seeing the Heat work something out, especially if Zo retires. Navarro and Wade could make a nice team for a lot of years. Etan seemed to be coming into his own there for awhile last year until getting hurt and now he might just need a change of scenery. He and Doleac could be good support for Shaq.


----------



## afireinside

I'm torn between trading Navarro to get rid of Etan and signing Deshawn or not signing Deshawn and keeping Navarro and Etan.

Navarro seems like an instant offense kind-of-guy. He has a tremendous shooting touch and range. But our team is already a offensive powerhouse. So why would we refuse to sign a solid defender and scorer in Stevenson for a lackluster defender. 

So torn! :azdaja:


----------



## JNice

Hedo Turkoglu is available.


----------



## Dualie

Anything to get rid of Etan. I think it is a mistake to resign Deshawn for 15 mil, and I would love to have JCN. However, if we get rid of that lazy-eyed poet, I would be more than happy.


----------



## afireinside

> The Washington Wizards are considering a potential trade with the Heat that would include future draft picks in exchange for the rights to Spanish star guard Juan Carlos Navarro.
> 
> The Wizards have been shopping Navarro's rights for weeks but reportedly want to include the 6-3, 170-pound guard in a package deal.
> 
> ...
> 
> he Wizards reportedly had been holding out for a team that also would take on one of the bloated contracts belonging to center Brendan Haywood (three years/$16.5 million), guard Antonio Daniels (three/$18.6 million) or forward Etan Thomas (three/$20.6 million).
> 
> To execute such a deal, the Heat would have to send a player or players due similar salaries for at least next season, such as Williams, Antoine Walker or Udonis Haslem. It's unclear if the Wizards are interested in either Williams or Walker, and the Heat has been reluctant to offer Haslem in the deal.


Source

I would be furious if we gave away JCN for Walker. He's an aging chucker who still hasn't found a true niche in anywhere but Boston. 

Jason Williams may be getting old also, but at least he still is a true point guard. One that could either back-up Arenas or start at PG with Arenas at SG. That would be a talented backcourt.

Udonis Haslem would be a steal. If we were able to give away JCN and one of our fat contracts (Etan, Haywood, Daniels) for him then Ernie is a mastermind. Haslem is still young and hustles on both sides of the floor. But the Heat have supposedly kept Haslem off limits.

Going to be interesting how this pans out.


----------



## One on One

I'd love to get Udonis Haslem. I remember he hit that buzzer beater to beat us which was just crushing so might as well bring him to our side and his size would be a valuable asset.


----------



## Dualie

Udonis Haslem would be a steal. I doubt that the Heat or Udonis himself would like the move though.


----------



## Zuca

I would still try to trade Etan and Haywood (sending Brendan to Detroit for Nazr, since Etan and Haywood can't be in the same team) to Sacramento for Brad Miller.

As for Daniels, you can try to send him to Orlando for Arroyo with Dooling or Garrity (expiring contracts). Better than just giving him away with Navarro.

And no news on Blatche?


----------



## afireinside

I'm wondering what is going on with the Blatche negotiations. I haven't heard that much that past few days and it worries me. I hope the Wizards are taking these negotiations seriously and not as if he is just some player we could afford to lose.


----------



## f22egl

afireinside said:


> I'm wondering what is going on with the Blatche negotiations. I haven't heard that much that past few days and it worries me. I hope the Wizards are taking these negotiations seriously and not as if he is just some player we could afford to lose.


It could also be a good thing considering no other team is willing to overpay to get Andray Blatche. The Wizards also have the option of re-signing Blatche even if another team offers him a contract since he is a restricted free agent. The worst case scenarios for the Wizards if another team uses the entire MLE to sign Blatche , or if he signs an one year tender, allowing him to become an unrestricted free agent next year.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

Looks like we will have resolution to this situation soon:

The Washington Wizards have until the end of next week to sign guard Juan Carlos Navarro or trade his NBA rights to another team, according to a source close to Navarro.

Navarro's team in Spain, FC Barcelona, delivered the ultimatum. Navarro, who was drafted by the Wizards in the second round in 2002, has been a star for Barcelona for several seasons, but negotiated his way out of his contract earlier this summer because he wanted to play in the NBA.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/07/25/AR2007072502087.html


----------



## adarsh1

I'd rather send him back to Spain than trading him to the Heat for a first rounder.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

You could trade Haywood and Navarro to the heat for Doleac, Simien and a pick. Or to the Cavs for Marshall and Wesley.


----------



## Big Mike

I say if they can't send him west or to a crappy East team than send him back home and cut your losses. No need to make stupid deals with Miami or Cleveland (teams already better than the Wizards) and really get nothing back for him, any deals with those teames will make them instantly better while the Wizards wouldn't be. I think their crazy for even considering a deal with Miami.


----------



## afireinside

With Miami out of the loop, Los Angeles has stepped into it since they have lost their starting point guard, Smush Parker. The talks have not furthered enough to include players or picks, but the negotiations are underway. 

Here is an interesting question: Bring Kwame back? 

Although he was a huge bust in Washington, he has improved some. He's still young and the potential is still there. LA already has Chris Mihm and their improving young center, Andrew Bynum. So would they be willing to trade Kwame back? Would WE be will to trade for Kwame?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't know why we are mentioned in this. We brought in Derek Fisher, which is why we let Smush go. Fisher is signed for three years, then we have two young PGs in Farmar and Crittenton.

I'm sure we would be willing to trade you back Kwame, but since we already used our MLE on Fisher, we wouldn't be able to sign Navarro...


----------



## afireinside

Last day and chance for the Wizards to get something done with Juan Carlos Navarro's buyout. There is multiple teams that are still contacting the Wiz about him, but Memphis seems to be in the front of the pack. Gasol really would like his Spain National Team teammate to play besides him in Memphis. Supposedly talks have been serious since yesterday and going into today.


----------



## f22egl

Sportstalk 980 said the deadline may actually not be a real deadline, meaning trade talks may continue for weeks to come.


----------



## afireinside

It's official: Navarro to Memphis for unknown pieces.



> Juan Carlos Navarro will play the next season next to Pau Gasol in the Memphis Grizzlies after agreement reached between the tax exemption of NBA and the player, who will have to pay his clause of rescission, of 3.5 million euros.
> 
> Concluded the term that Barcelona had granted the player so that it reached an agreement with some equipment of NBA (Washington Wizards it maintained his rights, but it was not interested in him), the club informed of which the escort already has reached an agreement with the Grizzlies.


Source

The actual website is in Spanish, so I had to use a translator to decipher it. I wonder who and/or what we got for him.


----------



## shroombal

If it was a 2nd round pick, then it would be pointless. We better have gotten something decent out of it.


----------



## Big Mike

shroombal said:


> If it was a 2nd round pick, then it would be pointless. We better have gotten something decent out of it.


I read elsewhere its for Memphis 08 (unprotected) 1st round pick.

edit; not sure its Lottery protected or not.


----------



## One on One

So he's about Juan Dixon's size and wouldn't play in the league unless he was on his best friend's team. I think we can do without.


----------



## afireinside

One on One said:


> So he's about Juan Dixon's size and wouldn't play in the league unless he was on his best friend's team. I think we can do without.


No, he would of played wherever the chance. It just came down to Memphis giving the best offer out of the crop. I'm sure he just wanted to get the opportunity to come to the NBA and show that his Euro career was no joke.

If we got a 2008 first rounder then that would be fine with me. I don't expect the Grizzlies to be that much better this season thus giving us a solid pick (unless it is lottery protected then that will just plain suck).


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

It will be interesting to see the details of the pick. If it is for instance, top 3 protected this year, unprotected next year that would be a very good deal.


----------



## jazzy1

With a healthy gasol an improving Gay and Conley added to the mix I'd expect the grizz to be a solid team. Pick isn't gonna be tjhat high. 

Navarro can play there's a chance not giving this guy a look could blow up in the Wizards face. Not like our back pg's are that big a deal. Daniels contract is starting to look worse and worse everyday.


----------



## Mateo

jazzy1 said:


> With a healthy gasol an improving Gay and Conley added to the mix I'd expect the grizz to be a solid team. Pick isn't gonna be tjhat high.
> 
> Navarro can play there's a chance not giving this guy a look could blow up in the Wizards face. Not like our back pg's are that big a deal. Daniels contract is starting to look worse and worse everyday.


Washington has cheap ownership. No offense to Deshawn, he's a decent player, but if you're passing someone up - without even giving them a chance - because "we already got Stevenson", then you're cheap.


----------



## afireinside

> It was unclear last night whether the first-round pick acquired by the Wizards will be in the 2008 for '09 draft. According to sources, the draft pick likely will be lottery-protected, meaning Memphis would keep the pick if it falls in the top 14.
> 
> Should the Grizzlies, who finished 22-60 last season, wind up in the lottery again next season, the draft pick likely would shift to the following year and be protected for only the top three selections, meaning the Wizards would keep the pick as long as Memphis didn't wind up with one of the top three picks.


Source

I'm not too excited about next years draft except for Roy Hibbert and possible OJ Mayo, whom both will go early anyways. So I hoping the Grizzlies do fall into the lottery thus giving us a better pick the following year, baring Memphis doesn't get even worse.


----------



## adarsh1

I hope they fall in the lottery.


----------



## adarsh1

What if Memphis is in the lottery next year and top 3 in 09? Does that mean we get their unprotected pick in '10?


----------



## carlos710

Seems like the pick is lottery protected:

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2007/08/navarro_deal_close_to_finished.html


----------



## shroombal

carlos710 said:


> Seems like the pick is lottery protected:
> 
> http://blog.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2007/08/navarro_deal_close_to_finished.html



Well Ivan responds later by saying...

It could be top-3 protected only but I can't say for sure yet. I'll find out what I can.


----------



## Zuca

In the Memphis board there is better information about the protection:

http://www.basketballforum.com/memphis-grizzlies/371227-navarro-memphis-2.html


----------



## One on One

> I have been told that this is how the Navarro deal shakes out...
> 
> Memphis recieves J.C. Navarro
> 
> Washington will recieve a first round pick from the Grizzlies (contrary to what has been reported, I am told that this is how it will break down)
> I will try to make this as simple as I can, but it is a little tricky
> 
> '08 if the Grizzlies select 20 or further down, it goes to the Wizards (top 19 protected)
> '09 if the Grizzlies select 17 or futher down, it goes to the Wizards (top 16 protected)
> '10- '12 the Grizzlies pick is lottery protected
> '13 - the pick is top 12 protected and if it has not been given, cash considerations will be given to the Wizards.
> 
> I love the way this shakes out for the Grizzlies and it is much more comforting than the reports that it is simply a lottery protected pick that they are giving up, etc.


I don't think Navarro ever intended to play for us or anyone but Memphis. Otherwise I doubt Ernie would have agreed to this.


----------



## shyFX325

wow... this whole thing just stinks of something that is going to come back and bite us in the ***.


----------



## shroombal

we should just take the unconditional 2nd round pick or something...Because we probably won't the see the pick for a while if that structure is ture...


----------



## afireinside

Not sure if I like that all. Doesn't seem like it was worth trading JCN. Let's hope he doesn't flourish and make it look like we are cursed again for trading away great players for bad players/picks.


----------

